# Metha-Drol Extreme Review



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2011)

*Metha-Drol Extreme Review*
_By bigbenj (IronMag Member)_





Let me start this by saying that like a lot of people, I was very skeptical of Pro-hormones and Designers. So often the products you can buy online or in a store are, for lack of a better word, junk. A lot of them are just placebos, placed in nice packaging. This is not the case with IronMagLabs.

I have ran their Methadrol Extreme product twice now, with fantastic results. The first time I ran it, it was my first time using a product like that, and the results were great. My lifts were going up within the first week. My heaviest set of incline bench press went up by 5 reps, in just ONE WEEK. thats a 5 rep increase on my heaviest lift in just one week. Now I was a true believer.







But, I figured I had just saw those results because it was my first time using the product, and that the next time I used it I wouldnt get results that good. Well, I was wrong! I just finished up my second run with M.E, adding it to my current supplement regiment, and in just 4 weeks I gained 18lbs. Thats over 4lbs a week. These are the kind of results you expect from illegal products, not legal supplements you can order from a legitimate company.

As long as your diet is good, you will see results. PERIOD. I would recommend Methadrol Extreme and any other IronMagLabs products to anyone, from a beginner looking to get his feet wet all the way to your more advanced users.

*BUY METHA-DROL EXTREME*


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 6, 2011)

If anyone has any questions about my experience with M.E, feel free to message me....and if youre thinking about trying IML, my advice is, just do it. you wont regret it.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 6, 2011)

My question is: will you share the wealth of IML?
I know you know what im talking about


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> My question is: will you share the wealth of IML?
> I know you know what im talking about


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 6, 2011)

I completely forgot about sending you one of the 1-andro's i won, my bad. Whenever I stop being lazy I'll ship you one. I have to try one myself and give another good review


----------



## nattydisaster (Aug 7, 2011)

My workout partner ran this with Erase and loved it


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 8, 2011)

I was impressed with it both times. it really is top notch.


----------



## SFW (Aug 8, 2011)

Is methadrol a supplement or a steroid? do i need a pct if its a supp? And if ben ran it, why is he so small?


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 8, 2011)

keep your trolling in the proper place. I'm more than happy to finish this in anything goes. thanks


----------



## Arnold (Aug 8, 2011)

SFW said:


> Is methadrol a supplement or a steroid? do i need a pct if its a supp? And if ben ran it, why is he so small?



yes, its a dietary supplement.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Is methadrol a supplement or a steroid? do i need a pct if its a supp? And if ben ran it, why is he so small?


sounds bunk


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 14, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> sounds bunk


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2011)

Three active ingredients in Metha-Drol Extreme: *Superdrol, Dimethazine & Max LMG*.

Research those compounds and you will have your answer.


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 14, 2011)

SFW said:


> Is methadrol a supplement or a steroid? do i need a pct if its a supp? And if ben ran it, why is he so small?



yes you need a pct even though it is a supplement unless you want to lose all of your gains.


----------



## allentowndude (Aug 21, 2011)

Can somebody tell me what a pct is? I am guessing it's some kind of liver care and anti estrogen product. I have never taken steroids or anything like it. Based on all the reviews, it seems like Metha-drol extreme comes pretty close to the real thing and see a lot of warnings about it. I am extremely nervous to start using it because I do not know what else I should take with it and after the cycle to minimize or eliminate side effects, as well as keeping the gains I might make. If someone could please clue me in, I would greatly appreciate it.

Lastly, I am not new to working out. In fact, I have been working out since H.S..I just don't have any experience with such supplements or steroid like products. I have tried Prime and other test boosters with great results and no side effects. I am hoping this will be the case here.

Thank you


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 22, 2011)

PCT just simply means "Post Cycle Therapy". It is what you do after you have completed a cycle, it is geared on trying to bring your Levels back to normal. Just google it and there will be plenty of information on it. Good Luck brotha!


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 22, 2011)

Do some research on PCT. with out proper PCT you can cause harm to your body not to mention lose gains. PCT is very important! I was interested in methadrol Extreme as well but decided to go with Super DMZ instead. From what i read its best to actually do either one of these with test but its not mandatory and really up to whether or not you want to spend the money or pin. This site has tons a great info and grea people who will help you out. I suggest you spend some time on here and talk to people and check out threads and most importantly use the search bar. It will become you best friend and also save you from some of the bashers. PCT differs by in many ways and their are many different things one can use for PCT so do you research and ask questions no matter how stupid and remember we all start someone and haters gonna hate! 




allentowndude said:


> Can somebody tell me what a pct is? I am guessing it's some kind of liver care and anti estrogen product. I have never taken steroids or anything like it. Based on all the reviews, it seems like Metha-drol extreme comes pretty close to the real thing and see a lot of warnings about it. I am extremely nervous to start using it because I do not know what else I should take with it and after the cycle to minimize or eliminate side effects, as well as keeping the gains I might make. If someone could please clue me in, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Lastly, I am not new to working out. In fact, I have been working out since H.S..I just don't have any experience with such supplements or steroid like products. I have tried Prime and other test boosters with great results and no side effects. I am hoping this will be the case here.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## GMO (Aug 22, 2011)

allentowndude said:


> Can somebody tell me what a pct is? I am guessing it's some kind of liver care and anti estrogen product. I have never taken steroids or anything like it. Based on all the reviews, it seems like Metha-drol extreme comes pretty close to the real thing and see a lot of warnings about it. I am extremely nervous to start using it because I do not know what else I should take with it and after the cycle to minimize or eliminate side effects, as well as keeping the gains I might make. If someone could please clue me in, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Lastly, I am not new to working out. In fact, I have been working out since H.S..I just don't have any experience with such supplements or steroid like products. I have tried Prime and other test boosters with great results and no side effects. I am hoping this will be the case here.
> 
> Thank you


 
Methadrol Extreme is the real thing, and you need to leave it alone unless you are 24-25 years old. Using it any younger than this poses great risks in terms of side effects: ie. permanent damage to your endocrine system, libido issues, premature fusing of your growth plates, to name a few...

Also, test boosters are a waste for anyone who is younger than 24-25, as your test levels are skyhigh naturally.  With a proper diet and training routine, there is no reason why you would not grow naturally.


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 22, 2011)

Methadrol is as good as it gets for extreme legal supplementation.  This product is for advanced serious users.  The results can be endless with hard work and proper diet.


----------



## Leanmachine29 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am about to run my second cycle of ME and am eager to start it(It came in the mail today). Right now I have Cycle Support by Competitive Edge Labs can someone tell me if this is suffice to run on cycle? For PC I have Revolution PCT Black. I also ordered licogenix from a1sups.


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> If anyone has any questions about my experience with M.E, feel free to message me....and if youre thinking about trying IML, my advice is, just do it. you wont regret it.



^^^^ This....  ^^^^

Prince makes AWESOME products.  ME is a great product.  So are the Advanced Cycle Support and E-Control RX.  I am really looking forward to trying the SARM that he is going to have available very soon.  Osta RX.

You will not be sorry if you try his products.  They are reasonably priced and they do work if you know what your doing in the kitchen and the gym....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2012)

pwloiacano said:


> ^^^^ This....  ^^^^
> 
> Prince makes AWESOME products.  ME is a great product.  So are the Advanced Cycle Support and E-Control RX.  I am really looking forward to trying the SARM that he is going to have available very soon.  Osta RX.
> 
> You will not be sorry if you try his products.  They are reasonably priced and they do work if you know what your doing in the kitchen and the gym....



Thank you!


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 26, 2012)

Prince said:


> Thank you!



No problem my friend.

When to you think the Osta RX will be available?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

Leanmachine29 said:


> I am about to run my second cycle of ME and am eager to start it(It came in the mail today). Right now I have Cycle Support by Competitive Edge Labs can someone tell me if this is suffice to run on cycle? For PC I have Revolution PCT Black. I also ordered licogenix from a1sups.



Yes, that cycle support will be sufficient. I would keep an AI on hand, as well.


----------



## Leanmachine29 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok.. What is AI? I'm fairly new to PH and never heard that before. I think it's  Anti...?


----------



## Leanmachine29 (Mar 26, 2012)

Aromatase inhibitor??


----------



## seyone (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes. You could just order some of IMLs E-Control and be good.


----------



## Leanmachine29 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a-hd by BPI ironically I started taking the a50 again like last time I cycled methadrol I was also taking cycle assist but didn't have a good pct lined up I was taking that BPI stack and was about a week into the a-hd after taking a50 for 4 weeks and stopped taking both the a50 and a-hd cuz I was excited to take methadrol. Let me say the last time I cycled had severe testicular atrophy and I don't have a real pct following that cycle just the a-hd which didn't do jack post cycle. I think i really messed up my hormones last time without a PCT for about a month I had problems with my manhood. This time I'm working smarter I have the pct  revolution black to run pc and have the cycle assist as well as the iron mag labs advanced cycle support on the way.. I also ordered lycogenix by athletic extreme I think. Depending on how things go with this cycle I want to save that for later.  So


----------



## Speez (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Prince....

How many cycles a year are recommended of ME or Super DMZ, staying in the safe zone.like 2-3 cycles a year? Can we do 2 cycles of either those, then 1 Epi cycle when we lean out? Will this be to much for our endocrine system to handle?

SD


----------



## pwloiacano (Apr 5, 2012)

I was just on the Ironmag store site and saw that ME has been discontinued?  Why?


----------

